# Treadmill motor for antique lathe



## joerm64 (Dec 3, 2013)

Hello all,  does anyone know how or even if I can wire a 1hp dc 90v 9amp treadmill motor together with the power supply I bought on ebay (doesn't match the motor.. motor is old school 1hp, bigger than the newer *rated* types of +2hp) Because I really have no clue what I'm doing at this point. In my mind's eye I visualized the power supply being a simple a.c. in to d.c. out  situation when I bought it only to find when it arrived that it's a.c. in to a.c. out (mimicking d.c.??)  I attached a diagram of the power supply and the motor contacts in the hopes that a knowledgeable member could connect the dots for me as though speaking to a kindergartner (which I feel like while trying to plug a square into a round hole)
Any thoughts, suggestions or advice would be greatly appreciated  ;o)


----------



## donthack (Dec 3, 2013)

Hope some one helps.  I would like to re-purpose my old treadmill.


----------



## Rbeckett (Dec 3, 2013)

Treadmill motors usually require a controller to work.  There are several replacement boards out there which will work quite nicely with many of the treadmill motors that most folks have been salvaging.  Right now I want to say do a search on MC-60 controller and see if you cannot locate one for a reasonable price.  Treadmill motors are usually brushless motors that resemble a stepper motor on steroids.  Once you find a controller, you will be able to manage the speed of the motor while maintaining the torque all the way down to very low speeds.  One of the drawbacks is that stepper type motors do lose torque as the reach higher RPM's so a stepper running wide open is relatively easy to stall.  However in the middle and lower RPM ranges we normally run our equipment at they do have a long list of positive uses and applications.  PM me if you need a quick primer on why you need a controller and what you need to do to get the most out of a stepper type motor.

Bob


----------



## joerm64 (Dec 3, 2013)

Thanks I'll look into the mc-60 motor controller that you mentioned. Mean while the attached pic shows the potentiameter I'm waiting for in the mail.  Does it look like I need to start over from scratch or can the power supply mentioned earlier in the thread along with this hi-q pulse width PWM DC motor speed regulator controller switch 6v-90v 10a  in the attached pic some how be wired together with my treadmill motor?


----------



## Pacer (Dec 3, 2013)

I _think?_ you may have to start over for a controller - what you have seems to be a a transformer changing 120 to 9 volts? a picture would help.
and the potentiometer thing - again, I believe, only controls DC voltage that is already DC. carefully reading the specs shold clarify that. Your motor just may be OK, again a pic sure would be helpful...

The simple way to rig a TM motor is to have a control board off a treadmill (like the one beckett points out) you will just add an inexpensive pot to it and its a go.


----------



## joerm64 (Dec 3, 2013)

Thanks,  I don't have much as far as specs/diagrams.  The motor is d.c. out of a Treadex treadmill many years old (pics atached)

The power supply I thought was a.c. 120 to d.c. 120 but it turns out it's a.c. 120 to a.c. 120 and 9v a.c.   I read somewhere that some treadmill companies in order to save money used a.c. power supplies that mimic d.c. in some way. If that was the case I thought with the crude pinout diagram I did earlier in the thread maybe someone could see a way to salvage the pieces i have to make them work together... no clue  (pic of power supply attached)


----------



## Pacer (Dec 3, 2013)

OK, your motor looks good to go - it is an oldie aint it?  The 2 red wires should be interchangeable, determining the direction of rotation - reversing them would change direction.

The controller is .... ??? 

Heres some examples of the type control you will need --

\http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trk...kw=treadmill+speed+control&_sacat=0&_from=R40


----------



## joerm64 (Dec 3, 2013)

I'm sorry I forgot to mention that the power supply / controller? is from a Nordic Track Treadmill p/n 158385. as shown in the pics up in the thread.  The motor I had laying around for years out of an old Treadex.


----------



## UpGold (Dec 3, 2013)

I was thinking how to gear one of those motors down and make a cheap welding positioner


----------



## f350ca (Dec 3, 2013)

I'd try a router speed control feeding a bridge rectifier to give DC.
These are relatively cheap.
http://www.busybeetools.com/products/ROUTER-SPEED-CONTROL-115V-15A.html

And feed the motor through one of these, at 9 amps you probably wouldn't even need a heat sink.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/4-x-KBPC501...of-Heat-Sink-Compound-SHIP-FREE-/271156313158


Greg


----------



## joerm64 (Dec 3, 2013)

Interesting F350ca,  How would I wire that configuration up?   I googled "Router Speed Controller"
and Harbor Freight is selling them for $19.  I know I know... trying to go cheap is how I got caught up in the mess with parts I don't need. (unless someone see's a work around)   )


----------



## f350ca (Dec 3, 2013)

joerm64 said:


> Interesting F350ca,  How would I wire that configuration up?   I googled "Router Speed Controller"
> and Harbor Freight is selling them for $19.  I know I know... trying to go cheap is how I got caught up in the mess with parts I don't need. (unless someone see's a work around)   )



I don't own or have used a router speed controller but use a variable transformer that does virtually the same thing old school. Im assuming the output from the speed controller is AC so you need to rectify it to DC to run your treadmill motor, the bridge rectifier will do that. (if the output of the speed controller is DC the rectifier can still be in the circuit). The bridge rectifier as in the link has 4 posts, two diagonal posts will be marked AC with the little squiggly ac symbol, feed the power from the controller to these. The other two posts marked positive and negative are where you connect the motor, if the rotation is wrong just reverse them. You'll need to mount the rectifier in a vented case to keep it cool or attach it to a metal plate to dissipate some heat. 
The treadmill motor like any other DC motor looses torque as you slow it down. It is a good idea to have a small separate fan cooling the motor, if you use the shaft mounted fan it won't move enough air as you slow the motor down.

Hope this helps. Im using a treadmill motor to run a tool grinder through a variable transformer and rectifier and it works fine.

Greg


----------



## Rbeckett (Dec 3, 2013)

Joe,
You have reached the limit of my expertise, so I am not ignoring you, I am sitting back and learning along with you.  There are a couple of fellows who are pointing you in the right direction and are showing you how to proceed and I don't have any expertise to really add at this point, so unless we run into difficulty I will leave it In their obviously more capable hands.  That motor is an oldie and may not even require a controller like the MC60, but hang on to it because if you have an Asian import mill or lathe it will probably come in handy down the road when you blow a board from chaff getting across a component or trace.  Hope this helps and I am watching with interest too.

Bob


----------



## joerm64 (Dec 4, 2013)

Thanks for all the help/thoughts/suggestions from all. Looks like I have several routes I can take to power the motor. I'll update when I finally put it online and get the lathe running.
Thanks again!


----------

